# Spraying around silage bags



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Would it be okay to spray glyphosate around silage bags to keep weeds down without harming the plastic?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I have no ideal, maybe contact the manufacturer or distributor of the wrap?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Bgriffin856 said:


> Would it be okay to spray glyphosate around silage bags to keep weeds down without harming the plastic?


I would certainly think so....it(gly) is mainly salt so I cannot see it damaging plastic....and it has a extremely short lifespan compared to most herbs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks. I didn't think it would. I remember reading an article in a dairy paper or magazine we used to get about mowing and maintaing area's around bags and I think it may have mentioned spraying glyphosate around them. I cant remember though

Think I take some of this frustration from this weather out on some weeds


----------

